# 3-D shoot Fargo ND March 18-20 2005



## maintdar (Feb 25, 2005)

:welcome: Lake Agassiz Bowman of Fargo &
Sandhills Archers of West Fargo 
Twin Arrow Archery Shoot
March 18,19&20
Friday night Exclusive shoot for shooters with Physical Imparments from 5:00pm-9:30pm trophies awarded for top 3 shooters.
Saturday 8:00am-9:00pm Sunday 8:00am-4:00pm
40 target 3-D
Trophy round, & Challenge round
Cub shoot
Team shoot, 2 person, random pairing, best arrow shoot, based off your qualifying score shot earlier in the day. Shoot held Saturday evening. Cash award for top 3 teams. 
Archery swap meet (bring archery items you want to sell)
West Fargo, 1201 7th Ave East Held in the Veterans Memorial Arena


----------

